# Contactos magneticos puerta



## micheal (Feb 21, 2015)

Quien puede ayudarme a installer eso contacto magnetico?


----------



## solaris8 (Feb 22, 2015)

ese es un contacto magnetico tipo bisagra, donde lo quieres conectar, una alarma supongo, pero que tipo modelo alguna foto ayudaria....


----------



## pabloj (Feb 22, 2015)

Eso contacto magnético se llama :

Quick Switch QS-914MA Overhead Door Magnetic Contact - Mounts on overhead door rail and detects latch as it passes through the switch. Excellent for use in Self Storage, Mini Storage, Commercial, and Industrial Installations.

"Contacto magnético para puerta rápida QS-914MA con interruptor rápido - Se instala en el riel superior de la puerta y detecta el pasador a medida que pasa a través del interruptor. Excelente para su uso en instalaciones de autoservicio, mini almacenamiento, comerciales e industriales."


----------



## solaris8 (Feb 22, 2015)

> Quick Switch QS-914MA Overhead Door Contacto magnético - Se monta en carril de puerta basculante y detecta pestillo a su paso por el interruptor. Excelente para uso en almacenamiento, Mini Storage, Comercial, e Instalaciones Industriales.





si, pero la pregunta fue....


> Quien puede ayudarme a instalar este contacto magnético?



http://www.quick-switch.com/installation_notes.htm


----------



## CristianTC (Jul 31, 2018)

*H*ola*, por* favor alguien me podría decir como convertir un contacto magnético normalmente cerrado a uno abierto.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Jul 31, 2018)

Puedes consultar por aqui : Spring Preview

O incluir un pequeño relé inversor en el circuito


----------

